
Natural TTS Synthesis by Conditioning WaveNet on Mel Spectrogram Predictions - edejong
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.05884
======
edejong
The audio samples [1] of this paper are very interesting.

[1]
[https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/ind...](https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/index.html)

